# NetBeans 8.0 crashes X



## liblit (Apr 29, 2014)

Running NetBeans 8.0 on an i386 2G memory with Java 8 crashes X at the splash screen with the following error:


```
OpenJDK Server VM warning: ignoring option MaxPermSize=384m; support was removed in 8.0
OpenJDK Server VM warning: ignoring option PermSize=32m; support was removed in 8.0
Assertion failed: (ret != inval_id), function _XAllocID, file xcb_io.c, line 529.
```

Is there a kernel or login resource configuration otherwise that would fix this?

Will run with Java 7.


----------

